# Recently bought a Delta DC-33 planer



## twowheel (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm a first timer on this site, so this is bound to be clunky. Just picked up a Delta DC-33 Planer (Model 22-660) from my local auction house for $400.00. Machine shows signs of very little use and the motor decal shows that it originated from Pittsburgh Pa. Came with stand, front and back feed tables and a mobile base. The instruction manual is dated 04/20/91. I mill all of my lumber and I'm hoping this will be a nice upgrade over my Dewalt 733.

Ran my 240 volt line and started her up, she sounds good. Before I run her through her paces, I want to make sure everything is tuned and lubricated.

The manual calls for the gear box oil to be changed using a special gear oil from Delta. Has anyone used a gear oil other than Delta's recommendation and can anyone tell me what the oil capacity is?

I would like to hear about your experience (pros or cons) with this machine if you have owned one. Don't have room for 2 planers, and I'd like to find a good home for the Dewalt if the Delta is a keeper.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

The delta should be a keeper, I havde not owned a dc33 but have used several and also knew several shops (pro) using that specific planer. You did good at 400. I would go on and put the dewalt at the curb. that particular model is in an entirely differant arena as the dewalt as you will see. And I believe the gearbox will take 80/90 wt. Enjoy


----------



## Vrtigo1 (Mar 18, 2010)

I would suggest calling your local Delta service center and asking them what to use. Most times the guys there aren't worried about selling you anything, so they'll tell you what you can get away with. I would also imagine a regular old 80wt oil would work. Synthetic is probably the way to go.

Nice buy, by the way. Those planers look to be pretty stout. Norm had one for a while, so it must be pretty good.


----------



## twowheel (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the input, I'm hoping this is the last planer I buy. I can tell you from experience, it's heavy. No small task heaving that rascal on the stand. From what I was able to find out, looks like 80/90 weight gear oil is the ticket, thanks all.


----------



## JCinVA (Feb 16, 2016)

I just picked up this model planer last week and wanted to update the oil info. The Delta oil p/n 999-01-013-1210 is 140 weight Extreme Pressure Gear Oil sold in 1 pint containers. Some online vendors had it listed as 80-90W for some reason.









I spoke with Delta Customer Service and Tech Support and both confirmed 140W EP and any substitution must be safe for yellow metal (bronze or brass) due to the bushings in the planer. My research so far indicates the newest GL5 rated gear oils are not safe for yellow metals. I'll update when I find a suitable replacement.

Delta still sells the proper oil, but only in 5 or 55 gallon quantities! Maybe the service centers will sell a quart to customers?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, I usually try to pass over the old threads that have been dragged up, but I'll add: you are correct that GL5 is bad for yellow metals. It has (as I understand it) a much higher sulpher content which etches them…that's also the reason you shouldn't use copper to plumb natural gas. Anyway, there are GL4 lubricants available….and I'm fairly certain that a Delta service center isn't going to draw a quart of their stuff out for you. BTW, Troy Bilt tiller owners have this same problem, the older TB gear boxes have yellow metals. I think the last time I got some was at a NAPA store.


----------

